# New breed bows ???



## Hilgy1 (Jul 5, 2011)

Here is some good information on a recent post. 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1768372&highlight=new+breed

They are not a spin off they are a new company (2009). I have been shooting them for going on a year now and own 2. Their performance is nothing short of outstanding. Super smooth, fast, great balance, solid wall, and great release (no shock). One of the features I like the best is the draw cycle. I had shot Mathews for a good long time and still like the bows, but the draw cycle just did not work with my shoulder after 2 surgeries. The draw cycle on the New Breed is so smooth, I am shooting more weight and more often than I have in the last 4 years. You can not go wrong with a New Breed. I own the Genetix (33" A2A) and the Eclipse (35" A2A) and I dont know which one I like best. They are the two best bows I have ever owned. 

Hope the thread help, and you can always go to the NEW BREED thread and ask questions. They will help you there and chances are the owner Kyle will too. Good Luck!


----------



## Lou49 (Apr 6, 2012)

I recently had the opportunity to shoot their Cyborg and Genetix, and was amazed. The best two bows I've ever had the pleasure of shooting. My 2012 Genetix came in the mail yesterday, sent directly from the owner, Kyle. Amazing company, you just can't go wrong!!


----------



## huntnutsbro (May 19, 2007)

i will be getting a nba bow as soon as i get the extra money saved! great looking bows, and you cant find a bad review about them anywhere! i cant believe i havent seen them in all the bow magazines! i have subscriptions to several, and i was lookin thru them and never seen them mentioned anywhere. guess the big four have there pages and reviews bought up. lol 

i plan to be a proud member of the nation soon.


----------



## Frank Straley (May 13, 2011)

Just wanted to say that these bows are shooting machines I have been shooting for New Breed this year there bows are incredible. I shoot the cyborge and love it Kyle and Julie have to be the nicest people I ever met. try one you will not be disapointed with there bows.


----------



## bow_hunter44 (Apr 20, 2007)

The information above is right on the money. Currently I have a Cyborg, and it is a VERY nice bow. The standout feature (at least for me) about New Breed bows is the draw cycle. They are sooo nice to draw. The Cyborg, like most binary cam bows, hits peak draw weight early in the draw cycle and then rolls into the valley oh so nicely. Very nice at the shot and quiet. The Genetix and Eclipse bows that I have shot are the same story. Kyle is indeed, to say the least, great to deal with.


----------



## dougedwards (Sep 5, 2010)

I have owned the Cyborg, Genetix and Nemesis and am now trying to work a deal on an Eclipse. They are so easy to tune and have the softest draw cycle. None of them are really speed demons but are very stable at full draw and extremely accurate bows. On top of all of that is their considerate customer service. They are second to none and there is no question that Kyle places great value in customer appreciation. NBA has an avid following and will be around for many, many years to come.

Doug


----------



## havin fun (Jan 23, 2011)

I have owned my genitix for about a year and a half. I absolutly love it. The newer ones have ajustable draw lengths, which helps for resale, but i never plan on getting rid of mine so alls good.as for speed i'm shooting 350 grain shot at 28 1/2 inch set at 70# 311 fps. Thats good enough for me.


----------



## Flame-Tamer (Mar 1, 2009)

I own 2 genetix and 1 Double Helix. I love em.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

I have owned several Cyborgs and now have a Horizon as well. These are awesome bows. 

In context, I have owned most of the big names, including numerous Mathews, some Hoyt's, a Bowtech, a couple of Elites, and more. I have probably owned at least 8 Mathews. The New Breeds are my favorite.

These bows use the binary cam system. One thing that sets them apart from other binary bows (such as Elites) is that they have no issues with cam lean. 

The draw cycle on the Cyborg and the Horizon is amazingly smooth. The bows are also very quiet. I absolutely love mine. I would highly reccomend them.


----------



## ks_kiwi (Dec 22, 2004)

I have owned a 2010 New Breed Genetix for less than a week, so I can't tell you anything about their durability. BUT - I have previously owned: Elite, Mathews, Bowtech, Strothers, Martin and possibly some I've forgotten.
This bow has the most pleasant draw cycle of any compound I've ever shot. Only my Oneida was smoother. Feels like I could shoot it all day :thumbs_up


----------



## Bloom12 (Jun 20, 2012)

well 

Thanks for your post.


----------



## huntluvn (Jul 29, 2008)

The draw cycle is what sold us on these bows. As advertised they are as easy let down as they are to draw, no shoulder ripping there. Customer service is awesome. How many bow companies can you actually speak to the owner?
We have 2 Genetix, 1 Eclipse & are getting ready to order 2 Lycan.


----------



## alks456 (Apr 21, 2010)

Cams on Genetix look pretty close the Elite and Strother cams on older models.


----------



## RandyD (May 28, 2007)

I now own two New Breed bows, an Eclipse and a Horizon. Both bows are really well put together and are a pure pleasure to shoot. Combine all of that along with great folks to back it up....well let me just say that i will be shooting New Breed bows for a very, very long time.


----------



## jdcamo (Sep 18, 2006)

New breed bows Rock! I shoot the Eclipse!!


----------



## HuntNFilmNY (Jul 23, 2010)

Amazing bows!


----------



## SFCSNOW (Mar 10, 2011)

Genetix here. #73 pulls smoother and with less effort than my #68 Mathews DXT. Before shooting the NB, I was ready to shoot the DXT another season. Can't believe how smooth and accurate the Genetix is.


----------



## alltires (Sep 10, 2010)

Genetix shooter here... I love it.. Great bow, and company.. You will not be disappointed..


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

I own a Genetix I've had it for a little over a year now it is truly an awesome bow smooth draw and a nice solid wall ,if you have to let down it won't try to rip you arm off.And as we New Breed owners say don't aim at the same spot.These bows are a dream to shoot!
This is by far the best bow I have ever owned. The customer service is second to none,Kyle will actually talk to you on the phone and answer any questions you may have,that not something that happens with other companies. If your thinking of getting a New Breed ,do it you WON'T be disappointed!


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

I own a Genetix and a Cyborg both are 2010 First year Models. I can't say enough abouth these bows. I've owned several bows Ross, Bowtech, Bear, Jennings, Hoyt. My New Breed Bows just make it easier to get out and shoot. The ease of draw and solid wall just make these bows a pleasure to shoot. Once you shoot one you will never go back to your old bow. Give it a try you will see what I mean.


----------

